# Found email account



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Hi

I was browsing on the computer earlier and came across a search for gmail accounts.

Now I don't have one and as far as I knew neither did my H. Upon asking, he told me he has one with his phone. He has never mentioned this before, but, then, before he changed his number, he had trouble using the internet on hisphone as it didn't work.

My mind is working overtime now. For all I know it couldbe completely innocent, it just lookedfrom the browsing history like he'd already got this account and he never mentioned anything about it.

He had to go out immediately after I mentioned it, but I shall be asking him when he gets back. I never even thought about him going on the net on hisphone because it didn't work previously. I know he'll kick up a fuss when I bring it up. How on earth can you have transparency with a browsing history on a mobile? He could be doing or lookin at anything and I'd have no idea?


----------



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi. I had to sign up for a gmail account with my new cell phone. 
It may be completely legit. You can check his email right on his phone.

As for browsing history on the cell, that is easy to track, as long as he is not
deleting it constantly. There is also an app in the market that is a cell spy. That can also be an
option for you. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Likewise, I had to set up the same account with my new cell phone. I'm not saying that you should not be concerned, but the same happened to me. It was frustrating setting up the phone, I don't really use the addit6ional email account. I think I mentioned to my W but can't swear to it.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

gmail acct = "so what?"

based on what little u've given us here, whats yer beef?

gmail, so what?

u forgot to tell us something else to make us concerned?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You said in your other thread that OW keeps trying to contact your husband. Does OW know about this particular Gmail account?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

my phone made me sign up for gmail during the setup process. it might be totally innocent. just talk to him about it. if he's supposed to be totally transparent...that means he can't get upset when you question things that raise red flags for you,right?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Ummmmm as a WS if I had to set up a new email account post DDay I would tell my wife about it to avoid this very scenario.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Does he have an Android? Those require a gmail account in order to synch the contacts.

Best way to find out: ask him.


----------

